
A New Recruitment Tool for Construction: The Joystick - ycombonator
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/16/business/a-new-recruitment-tool-for-construction-the-joystick.html
======
overthemoon
The narrative in stories like this is something like "this generation hates
manual labor, they want soft office jobs, therefore construction companies
can't fill all their positions." I'm suspicious of this narrative--how much
are these jobs paying? If the market is so competitive, can't they raise the
salary? The implication is that this new young generation is too... let's say
too online to work construction, but that seems pat and shallow. Is it really
a failure of character or morals, or is the unspoken second part of this "we
can't find people to fill this position ~at this pay rate~"?

